# Maple splits



## roksmith (Mar 26, 2007)

With Cherry being a bit harder to come by this year, I'm going to give some maple a shot.

Anybody who cooks with splits can give me an idea what I'm in for?
I'm used to Cherry, so I usually don't concern myself with oversmoking.

Any such concerns with Maple?

Thanks
Rock


----------



## gofish (Mar 26, 2007)

Roksmith

Thanks for asking the question, because I just landed a nice load of maple myself.  I have not used it before, but if no one chimes in I have a plan ....... Just pretend like I'm a pro and wing it!  I dont think its an over powering flavor so I i'll just go about it as if I was using oak.  The same guy I got this from, has some cherry that went down in the last ice storm, so cherry will be ready in the fall!  Lets see what others have to say about the Maple..............


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 26, 2007)

i can just say this... that maple is not overpowering... we use sugar maple all the time in northern ontario... very plentiful - very delicious smoke flavor...


----------



## kingoh4 (Mar 26, 2007)

I like to do a lot of apple smoke as the In-laws like Ribs and Pulled Pork and the apple makes a very good smoke. As for the Maple, I use it all the time as my STRETCHER fuel. I'll do the smoke ring production with Apple and Finish the next (according what I'm doing)X amount of time is Maple.
A sweet , light  smoke that goes well with anything.
Maple is a good one to mix with -say Mesquite as it lessens the BITE.
The lighter the intensity the better the flavor.  Like my fire , I burn it to glows and introduce it as BS to start with,no bitterness.

Yes, use that maple;or send to me,I will!


----------



## gofish (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking, so I'll have to keep the Maple ......... imagine the shipping cost on 300 lbs of logs!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 27, 2007)

I have used a bit of maple with hickory and Mequite. I really like it with pork and chicken.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 1, 2007)

Maple..................That's what I need to try. Only problem is, we have no hard maple in this part of the country. Only soft maple, and I don't think it's very sweet.


----------



## camp_cookie (Apr 1, 2007)

I cooked a couple of pork tenderloins over a chunk of Maple last night in my BGE and got a very nice flavor.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 2, 2007)

Maple is actually a lot lighter smoke than most people think. Much lighter than hickry or Mequite. More like an apple or a pear.


----------

